# Drop Dead Thread



## Smittie (21/9/18)

Let's discuss some builds etc, on the drop dead...

I bought one yesterday (As my first RDA) and I love it! Ok, ok, I have nothing to compare it too, but i'm sure i'll be buying my next RDA soon.

I see they say you can do dual and single coil builds in the Drop Dead, so I played around with single coil builds last night, with limited success. Flavor was good, but not great.

Has anyone played around with this a bit? Different single or dual coil builds? What works, what doesn't, etc?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rafique (21/9/18)

Dual is very nice haven't tried single

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smittie (21/9/18)

Rafique said:


> Dual is very nice haven't tried single
> 
> View attachment 146081


@Rafique what wire are u using? (Guage, cores, etc)


----------



## Rafique (21/9/18)

I think thats dual core 28g with 36g over (Nichrome)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (21/9/18)

With rdas you get rdas that are specifically designed for single coils and provide the optimal "settigs" for such but with dual coil rdas they arenot specifically designed for single coils

Its an optional feature but ultimately it was designed as a dual and will work best with such

I run dual fused claptons on mine or parallel claptons depending on whether or not i want to buy or build.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (21/9/18)

the e juice COils Nano aliens 28/38 +-20 Ω

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (24/9/18)

I built a 4.0mm ID N80 parallel coil over the weekend. 4 wraps at .31ohms (single coil) and I'm getting pretty decent flavor out of it.

I am actually quite surprised. Didn't think it would be this good with a single coil... 

I placed the coil in the middle and high up. Top of the coil is a bit higher than the top airflow holes.

Will play with some dual coils tonight or tomorrow to compare.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Getting my Drop Dead next week 

What will be the best build for flavor ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smittie (26/9/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Getting my Drop Dead next week
> 
> What will be the best build for flavor ?


I still have not done a dual coil build in it, but what I've seen on the reviews to make sure you place the coils quite high. Top of the coil in line with the top airflow holes...

I also saw someone mention that coil placement closer to the airflow will increase flavor and closer to the middle will increase cloud production, but as I said, I have not played around with that yet.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Will youtube the flavor out of this RDA before i try a build.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wmrigney (26/9/18)

I place my coils towards the center and pretty high up on mine and the wife's and the flavor is awesome. Not so much cloud though. I've used dual fused claptons and currently using juggernauts and the flavor is even better. 

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eugene van Eeden (1/10/18)

I personally like to mount low on the deck. With 0.5ohm Alians by smiley.
This is what my build looks like.
When i wick, I wick them tight. I fan out the tails a lot (I leave long tails, from the coil all the way to my mod and a little bit for love).
When i have fluffed the wick out i flatten them so they look like birds tails (a nice BIG V shape), tugg them in one at a time so that the second one over laps the 1st. (Each "tail" covers the entire half). This way the juice spreads and wicks evenly and super fast. The drop dead has a massive juice well. I take up as much of the juice well with nice loose fluffy cotton as i can. 




Here are the coils i am using: I like it round 60-70W. Nice full flavor.
For me personally mounting the coils high results in the outside housing heating up super quickly.
With this build i can vape the way i like, with long strong draws 
Hopefully that gives the guys with drop dead's some more building ideas.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/10/18)

@Vaporator00 how is ur drop dead treating u ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/10/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @Vaporator00 how is ur drop dead treating u ??



I haven't had a chance to unbox it yet. Still looking to get a decent set of test coils for it first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/18)

anyone dealing with serious overheating on wide spaced coils? moved mine closer together to eliminate the heat on the drip tip.


----------



## JurgensSt (9/10/18)

Used a set of 3mm Fused Clapton's.

3mm gap between them and my top cap is not getting hot.

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

Is it just me or is this RDA heavy on juice ? 


Send from this side of the screen


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> Is it just me or is this RDA heavy on juice ?
> 
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


heavy on juice, just like the kylin


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (10/10/18)

my opinion is that it is a Hotter vape than usual because of the posts been so high up... I went out and bought the dead rabbit to see what the fuss was over when I got the drop dead, but I was highly disappointed and feel that they took advantage of the marketing strategy regarding the ease of building, and went ahead to 'over- hype' the drop dead RDA.
No matter what build I put in it, I get spitback, and I will admit that it is my least fav rda in my colllection.
I have watched a few honest reviews and all state the same thing. Hot vape and Spitback.
I ran it with Ni80 Tri-core fused Claptons, Framed Staples, Dual Core Fused Claptons, Juggernauts, Staples & 22G Kanthal 7 Wrap Coils.
The Best vape I feel is with the 22G coils.
But another over marketed product to hit the masses.
I fell for it as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/10/18)

Second drop dead delivered, not sure what u doing wrong I don't get any spit back with normal round wire or exotic, only thing I can think off is tighter wick

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

I just changed flavours and redid the wicking using a tight wick. 

No spitback

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Absolutely LOVING this RDA. My mrs got it for me and surprised at work with it today. Holy cr@p it’s awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

I love my OG DR24 but the slanted airflow irritates me when I purge so the Drop Dead intrigues me.... Send me your DD @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Daniel said:


> I love my OG DR24 but the slanted airflow irritates me when I purge so the Drop Dead intrigues me.... Send me your DD @Martin Narainsamy


I’ve never used the OGDR24 but the slanted airflow in the DRSQ is a bit odd. This airflow is silky smooth and just right. Flavour is fantastic.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (29/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I’ve never used the OGDR24 but the slanted airflow in the DRSQ is a bit odd. This airflow is silky smooth and just right. Flavour is fantastic.


I skipped the SQ as the single coil is too far away from the airflow imo except if you go huge 4.5mm or something or dual coil but just get the DR then imo or the new DD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (29/10/18)

Daniel said:


> new DD



Got one today, I reckon it’s dethroned my OG Goon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (30/10/18)

Daniel said:


> I love my OG DR24 but the slanted airflow irritates me when I purge so the Drop Dead intrigues me.... Send me your DD @Martin Narainsamy


If you wanna do a swop than Im all ears. 
Im looking for a pulse 24

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (30/10/18)

JurgensSt said:


> I just changed flavours and redid the wicking using a tight wick.
> 
> No spitback
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


This might be stupid question, but how tight is tight? I've watched many vids/reviews as well with the reviews saying that the wick should be tight but what does that actually mean?
Surely if you wick it too tight you will get dry hits as the juice won't get into the cotton or am I vaping my socks???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (30/10/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> This might be stupid question, but how tight is tight? I've watched many vids/reviews as well with the reviews saying that the wick should be tight but what does that actually mean?
> Surely if you wick it too tight you will get dry hits as the juice won't get into the cotton or am I vaping my socks???



Toight ....like a Toiger  sorry couldn't resist ...... 

But to me when I wick I normally if it moves or tries to move the coil I know the cotton is too tight. 
I just pull a little out on either side and check , cotton should move fairly freely but not too freely there should be a little resistance , TFC is great as it is really easy to work with ....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Smittie (30/10/18)

I wick it very tight. Quite a bit of resistance when pulling it through the coil. No dry hits and no spit back. Flavor on this RDA is great and the juice well is nice and big for dripping.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (30/10/18)

As a massive air flow hog, I found the dead rabbit to have slightly less airflow than to my preference.
How does the drop dead compare in that regard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (30/10/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> This might be stupid question, but how tight is tight? I've watched many vids/reviews as well with the reviews saying that the wick should be tight but what does that actually mean?
> Surely if you wick it too tight you will get dry hits as the juice won't get into the cotton or am I vaping my socks???


@smilelykumeenit has a tips and tricks post, read it, i strum my coils AFTER wicking, no spit back or dry hits, ever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (30/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> @smilelykumeenit has a tips and tricks post, read it, i strum my coils AFTER wicking, no spit back or dry hits, ever.


I do the same thing. 

Strum, wick, strum, juice, strum. Awesome.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (31/10/18)

Paul33 said:


> I do the same thing.
> 
> Strum, wick, strum, juice, strum. Awesome.



I'll add "take a hit, strum." before awesome.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smittie (9/11/18)

What would you guys say is the best size ID coils to use here? I've been building 3.0mm ID dual fused claptons and i'm thinking of trying 2.5mm ID next... Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (9/11/18)

Smittie said:


> What would you guys say is the best size ID coils to use here? I've been building 3.0mm ID dual fused claptons and i'm thinking of trying 2.5mm ID next... Any thoughts?


i use 3mm @smilelykumeenit #6’s but the coils are more centered for flavor and less heat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (9/11/18)

I’m using 2.5mm aliens and build on the posts and low down as possible and vape around 60-70w and am happy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i use 3mm @smilelykumeenit #6’s but the coils are more centered for flavor and less heat.


You inspired me here. 

I installed @smilelykumeenit #3’s, the 30/38 aliens today and raised them a bit and centered them about 2mm apart. 

Flavour for daaaaaaaaaaaaaays

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> You inspired me here.
> 
> I installed @smilelykumeenit #3’s, the 30/38 aliens today and raised them a bit and centered them about 2mm apart.
> 
> Flavour for daaaaaaaaaaaaaays


lol awesome!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> lol awesome!!


Plus the drop dead works like a horse on the noisy. Doesn’t miss a beat.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Plus the drop dead works like a horse on the noisy. Doesn’t miss a beat.


DD stillon the Topside, i think it's permanent.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> DD stillon the Topside, i think it's permanent.


How is your battery life on the topside while using the DD? I put the DD in the cupboard for a while, got too hot. Now using the Profile on a test run..... Will break the DD out again soon. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> How is your battery life on the topside while using the DD? I put the DD in the cupboard for a while, got too hot. Now using the Profile on a test run..... Will break the DD out again soon.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


not great, about four battery (21700) swaps a day (weekends) two to three a working day if that's the only mod i use.
the heat is the coil spacing. closer together for flavor and further apart for clouds.


----------



## ReaperRXi (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> not great, about four battery (21700) swaps a day (weekends) two to three a working day if that's the only mod i use.
> the heat is the coil spacing. closer together for flavor and further apart for clouds.


I'll try it out, thanks man. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (11/11/18)

Any chance you guys can post pics of your builds?

Also got the DD but I'm not very impressed with the flavour. It is there but not wow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (11/11/18)

Also, where do you guys get your coils from? I buy Ni80 fused Clapton wire and wrap my own coils. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Any chance you guys can post pics of your builds?
> 
> Also got the DD but I'm not very impressed with the flavour. It is there but not wow.



i unfortunately never took from the side that counts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ReaperRXi (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i unfortunately never took from the side that counts.


Where do you buy your coils? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

ReaperRXi said:


> Also, where do you guys get your coils from? I buy Ni80 fused Clapton wire and wrap my own coils.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


i got mine from @smilelykumeenit or you can get them from The Vape den @Pho3niX90 
There are also Ni90's available, which is on the DD in the photo above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Adephi (11/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i unfortunately never took from the side that counts.



Thanks. So the coils must be very close. And if I judge correctly about middle hight. Think mine is too high and wide. 

Been trying Oen's Dead Rabbit build, but the intakes are definitely at a different angle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lesvaches (11/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Thanks. So the coils must be very close. And if I judge correctly about middle hight. Think mine is too high and wide.
> 
> Been trying Oen's Dead Rabbit build, but the intakes are definitely at a different angle.


on the Dead rabbit RDA it's angled downwards and with airflow half open still remains cool. mine are low and far apart.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (11/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Any chance you guys can post pics of your builds?
> 
> Also got the DD but I'm not very impressed with the flavour. It is there but not wow.


I’ll rewick tomorrow @Adephi and try remember to take top and side pics for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Here we go @Adephi. Hope this helps. 

@smilelykumeenit 3mm 30/38 aliens. 

I have them closer than 3mm apart as you can see. 

It’s working for me but I like a cooler vape and take loooong draws on low ish power so this ticks the boxes for me

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (12/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Here we go @Adephi. Hope this helps.
> 
> @smilelykumeenit 3mm 30/38 aliens.
> 
> ...


I like the idea of spacing them closer together, but aren't they a bit low in relation to the high airflow inlets? How is the flavor when mounted that low?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Smittie said:


> I like the idea of spacing them closer together, but aren't they a bit low in relation to the high airflow inlets? How is the flavor when mounted that low?


This is working well for me, nice flavour. But with vaping being so subjective what works for me may not work for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (12/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> This is working well for me, nice flavour. But with vaping being so subjective what works for me may not work for you.



I would also think its a bit low. But willing to give it a shot.

Seems like the coils close together is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/11/18)

Adephi said:


> I would also think its a bit low. But willing to give it a shot.
> 
> Seems like the coils close together is the way to go.


I’m happy and that’s what counts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/18)

Adephi said:


> I would also think its a bit low. But willing to give it a shot.
> 
> Seems like the coils close together is the way to go.


In the name of science I raised the coil about 2 or 3mm and the flavour does seem better. Nicer airflow as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> In the name of science I raised the coil about 2 or 3mm and the flavour does seem better. Nicer airflow as well


Nice one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> Nice one!


So far so good. 

Grabbed a juice that I know well and it’s very good in here with the coil raised a bit more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (13/11/18)

Placed my coils closer together and lower to the deck and I can say we are getting somewhere. Almost single coil RDA flavour.

Thanks for the pics @Paul33 and @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (13/11/18)

Adephi said:


> Placed my coils closer together and lower to the deck and I can say we are getting somewhere. Almost single coil RDA flavour.
> 
> Thanks for the pics @Paul33 and @lesvaches


It’s amazing what a difference a mm or 2 can make.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (13/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> It’s amazing what a difference a mm or 2 can make.



I know. Will play a bit more this weekend. Still new to dual coils so I need to get the coils just perfectly equal now and I think things will be spot on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/11/18)

Adephi said:


> I know. Will play a bit more this weekend. Still new to dual coils so I need to get the coils just perfectly equal now and I think things will be spot on.


Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> Absolutely LOVING this RDA. My mrs got it for me and surprised at work with it today. Holy cr@p it’s awesome.
> 
> View attachment 149934


So my bloody mess paint started peeling and looked like a BLOODY mess so I peeled it all this morning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (24/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> So my bloody mess paint started peeling and looked like a BLOODY mess so I peeled it all this morning.
> 
> View attachment 152112
> View attachment 152113


i've been wondering how long that paint would last.


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> i've been wondering how long that paint would last.


Not very long is the answer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (25/11/18)

See everyone has the same issue with paint coming off. 

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/18)

JurgensSt said:


> See everyone has the same issue with paint coming off.
> 
> Send from this side of the screen


It sucks a bit but I like it now too so it’s all cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (26/11/18)

Original Drop v drop dead?
Lookinh to get 1 or the other

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vapeg33k10 (1/2/19)

When I go to a vape shop they do a build of 3mm fused clapton 26g with 6 loops. Recently I went to a different shop and built the same wire with 7 loops.
Here’s my Aegis Legend with the Drop Dead and now I always get spitback unlike before. Is there something wrong with the build?


----------



## Paul33 (1/2/19)

vapeg33k10 said:


> View attachment 157454
> View attachment 157453
> When I go to a vape shop they do a build of 3mm fused clapton 26g with 6 loops. Recently I went to a different shop and built the same wire with 7 loops.
> Here’s my Aegis Legend with the Drop Dead and now I always get spitback unlike before. Is there something wrong with the build?


They very close together. 

Move them out back over the posts slightly, that way air can go in and up the middle and should help thenspitback issue.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vapeg33k10 (1/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> They very close together.
> 
> Move them out back over the posts slightly, that way air can go in and up the middle and should help thenspitback issue.


Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vapeg33k10 (2/2/19)

How do you guys clean your RDA?


----------



## Paul33 (2/2/19)

vapeg33k10 said:


> How do you guys clean your RDA?


Dry burn the coils at low watts to get all the funk off when you rewick then let them cool a bit then rinse the whole RDA under warm water and let it air dry before rewicking. 

I give mine a good 30 minute or so soak in warm water every week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (2/2/19)

vapeg33k10 said:


> How do you guys clean your RDA?


Dryburn and then sonic cleaner for a couple of minites. Dry, wick, vape.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

